# Mario Castagnacci e Paolo Palmisani i killer di Emanuele Morganti.



## admin (28 Marzo 2017)

Sono due italiani (fratellastri), residenti sul posto (ad Alatri) gli assassini di Emanuele Morganti, il giovane di 20 anni massacrato a calci, pugni, mazze e crick. I due delinquenti (con precedenti), Mario Castagnacci e Paolo Palmisani, dopo l'omicidio si erano nascosti a Roma, da parenti. Le Forze dell'Ordine li hanno rintracciati e arrestati la notte scorsa. Ma siamo ancora lontani dalla risoluzione del caso. Emanuele, come riportato dagli inquirenti, è stato importunato e aggredito a più riprese, ed in luoghi diversi, la stessa notte in cui morì. Il tutto, comunque, sembra essere nato da motivi futili (un cocktail preso per sbaglio e sottratto ad un'altra persona che lo avrebbe aggredito all'interno del locale) Le indagini proseguono.

Ecco le foto dei due maiali


----------



## smallball (28 Marzo 2017)

nessuna pieta'


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Marzo 2017)

Toh, due italiani...


----------



## Raryof (28 Marzo 2017)

Con quello più cicciotello si potrebbe fare qualche esperimento, chessò, una cavia sperimentale al posto dei topi.
L'altro a fare il bagnetto nell'acido.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Marzo 2017)

Ma che ci perdiamo tempo con questi rigurgiti umani? Una fucilata in testa e addio, manco gli concederei il suolo pubblico per seppellirli..e la pallottola a carico dei genitori sia chiaro..

basta con la tolleranza zio billy hanno massacrato un ragazzino per un cocktail..e adesso andranno pure in aula a pinagere e disrsi pentiti imbeccati da un avvocato a cui farei fare la loro stessa fine


----------



## Doctore (28 Marzo 2017)

non riesco veramente a capacitarmi sul perche vengono commessi queste idiozie per dimostrare poi cosa?ci rendiamo conto per un drink...
Parto con il presupposto che non c'e giustificazione all omicidio...ma se nella mia mente balena un idea del genere deve essere per un motivo vero...ovvero:
-difesa personale
-difesa delle persone che voglio bene
Ovviamente in situazioni in cui non hai scampo ''mors tua vita mea''
Poi va be ci sono gli stupratori in generale e pedofili...eh per quelli potrei farmi la galera ma senza ucciderli...pero farli soffrire.
Un drink santiddio...


----------



## Gekyn (28 Marzo 2017)

Il gene malato è della madre allora....


----------



## fabri47 (28 Marzo 2017)

Che facce... 
Un bel waterboarding ad entrambi e al resto dei criminali, che spero vengano riconosciuti.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Marzo 2017)

Buttateli in isolamento senza mangiare. Devono morire così.


----------



## Freddy Manson (28 Marzo 2017)

Che bei soggetti! Fanno talmente tanto schifo che non sono buoni nemmeno come concime. Tanto, come sempre, non succederà nulla: qualche pianto, gli avvocati diranno che sono pentiti e distrutti dall'accaduto e così passeranno gli anni e blabla... Dipendesse da me in faccia ad un muro e tatatatatatatatata


----------



## martinmilan (28 Marzo 2017)

psicopatici...


----------



## kolao95 (28 Marzo 2017)

Guardali, che forti! Col loro branco, in 10 contro 1, dei veri e propri cuor di leone.. Spero vengano pistati di botte dalla mattina alla sera in carcere.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Marzo 2017)

Spero li ammazzino in carcere, visto che per la giustizia italiana tra dieci anni saranno fuori...


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2017)

Comunque, Cesare Lombroso è stato uno dei più grandi geni. Osteggiato fino alla morte, e oltre, dall'inutile ambiente accademico.

Gente del genere basta guardarla in faccia e si capisce già tutto.


----------



## juventino (28 Marzo 2017)

Non riesco davvero a capire perché in molti di voi desiderino la pena di morte per questi due rifiuti umani. Tralasciando che è una stupida ed inutile barbaria (chiarisco che comunque non sono contrario alla possibilità di uccidere una persona per legittima difesa di se o di un'altra persona), ucciderli significherebbe mandarli al creatore istantaneamente, e la loro punizione durerebbe un istante. In questi casi ritengo che la cosa migliore sia fargli passare il resto della loro miserabile vita in carcere.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Marzo 2017)

Non mi resta che condividere le parole di Er Faina per queste schifezze umane.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Marzo 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non riesco davvero a capire perché in molti di voi desiderino la pena di morte per questi due rifiuti umani. Tralasciando che è una stupida ed inutile barbaria (chiarisco che comunque non sono contrario alla possibilità di uccidere una persona per legittima difesa di se o di un'altra persona), ucciderli significherebbe mandarli al creatore istantaneamente, e la loro punizione durerebbe un istante. In questi casi ritengo che la cosa migliore sia fargli passare il resto della loro miserabile vita in carcere.


Il waterboarding (condiviso anche dall'uomo che ho in avatar) è la tortura perfetta. Sofferenza prima e morte poi. Anch'io sono contrario alla morte instantanea proprio perchè magari uno neanche se ne accorge. Ovviamente tutte queste cose sono indirizzate ai pezzi di m***a come sti due subumani che hanno ammazzato quel povero ragazzo.


----------



## juventino (28 Marzo 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il waterboarding (condiviso anche dall'uomo che ho in avatar) è la tortura perfetta. Sofferenza prima e morte poi. Anch'io sono contrario alla morte instantanea proprio perchè magari uno neanche se ne accorge. Ovviamente tutte queste cose sono indirizzate ai pezzi di m***a come sti due subumani che hanno ammazzato quel povero ragazzo.



Senza offesa, ma trovo che la tua risposta sia davvero inquietante. Già pensare di uccidere una persona è sbagliato, figuriamoci anche farlo facendola soffrire. Personalmente non vedo nessuno differenza con un omicidio commesso da un criminale.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Marzo 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Senza offesa, ma trovo che la tua risposta sia davvero inquietante. Già pensare di uccidere una persona è sbagliato, figuriamoci anche farlo facendola soffrire. Personalmente non vedo nessuno differenza con un omicidio commesso da un criminale.


Ah beh, la zia del ragazzo ucciso ha detto: "se avessi davanti gli assassini li ammazzerei con le mie mani". Quindi anche lei è una tipa inquietante. 

Io la penso così, pace e amore con la gente rispettosa, tortura per i criminali autori di omicidi.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Marzo 2017)

Ecco l'intervista alla zia. Mi auguro che per lei e gli altri familiari del ragazzo sia fatta giustizia.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Marzo 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non riesco davvero a capire perché in molti di voi desiderino la pena di morte per questi due rifiuti umani. Tralasciando che è una stupida ed inutile barbaria (chiarisco che comunque non sono contrario alla possibilità di uccidere una persona per legittima difesa di se o di un'altra persona), ucciderli significherebbe mandarli al creatore istantaneamente, e la loro punizione durerebbe un istante. In questi casi ritengo che la cosa migliore sia fargli passare il resto della loro miserabile vita in carcere.



Sono d'accordo. 

Per il resto spero che la prossima volta molti ci pensino prima di generalizzare su albanesi o altri stranieri, perché il più delle volte il problema siamo noi italiani e una società sempre più malata.


----------



## juventino (28 Marzo 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah beh, la zia del ragazzo ucciso ha detto: "se avessi davanti gli assassini li ammazzerei". Quindi anche lei è una tipa inquietante.
> 
> Io la penso così, pace e amore con la gente rispettosa, tortura per i criminali autori di omicidi.



Scusami eh, ma il parente di una persona brutalmente uccisa ti sembra che possa ragionare razionalmente? Specie a poche ore dal fatto? Con questo non la sto giudicando perché vivere una situazione del genere penso che porterebbe moltissimi ad avere reazioni simili a caldo (forse anche a me, lo confesso). 
Personalmente rispetto le opinioni di tutti, anche di chi è a favore della pena di morte (sebbene sia assolutamente contrario); inoltre ritengo che molti utenti che hanno postato in questo thread abbiano lasciato interventi di un certo tono più perché spinti dalla rabbia e la giusta indignazione per un terribile fatto di cronaca piuttosto che realmente convinti. Ma la tua lucidità nel sostenere la giustezza di un certo tipo di esecuzione è veramente inquietante e non mi rimangio ciò che ho scritto, mi spiace.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Marzo 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Scusami eh, ma il parente di una persona brutalmente uccisa ti sembra che possa ragionare razionalmente? Specie a poche ore dal fatto? Con questo non la sto giudicando perché vivere una situazione del genere penso che porterebbe moltissimi ad avere reazioni simili a caldo (forse anche a me, lo confesso).
> Personalmente rispetto le opinioni di tutti, anche di chi è a favore della pena di morte (sebbene sia assolutamente contrario); inoltre ritengo che molti utenti che hanno postato in questo thread abbiano lasciato interventi di un certo tono più perché spinti dalla rabbia e la giusta indignazione per un terribile fatto di cronaca piuttosto che realmente convinti. Ma la tua lucidità nel sostenere la giustezza di un certo tipo di esecuzione è veramente inquietante e non mi rimangio ciò che ho scritto, mi spiace.


Non so che dirti, ma gente come questi due ********, oppure i pedofili o quelli che si fanno esplodere in nome di Allah trovo che non abbiano senso di esistere e, fossi in me, li farei soffrire le pene dell'inferno. Neanch'io rimangio ciò che ho scritto. Pace


----------



## Igniorante (29 Marzo 2017)

Da smembrare pezzo per pezzo.


----------



## .Nitro (29 Marzo 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista alla zia. Mi auguro che per lei e gli altri familiari del ragazzo sia fatta giustizia.



Comunque sto provando davvero ribrezzo per quelle brutte persone che sono questi due giornalisti,si capisce quanto possano essere subdole le persone.
Soprattutto quando si vede chiaramente che lei non ce la fa più e la giornalista zittisce con la mano l'altro parente che chiede ripetutamente di smettere.


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Per il resto spero che la prossima volta molti ci pensino prima di generalizzare su albanesi o altri stranieri, perché il più delle volte il problema siamo noi italiani e una società sempre più malata.



La notizia sul gruppo di albanesi l'avevano diffusa i media. Nessuno ha generalizzato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Marzo 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non riesco davvero a capire perché in molti di voi desiderino la pena di morte per questi due rifiuti umani. Tralasciando che è una stupida ed inutile barbaria (chiarisco che comunque non sono contrario alla possibilità di uccidere una persona per legittima difesa di se o di un'altra persona), ucciderli significherebbe mandarli al creatore istantaneamente, e la loro punizione durerebbe un istante. In questi casi ritengo che la cosa migliore sia fargli passare il resto della loro miserabile vita in carcere.



Per tre semplici ragioni:

1 - Mantenerli in carcere costa a tutta la società e non serve a nulla, sti rifiuti sguazzano anche nella vita carceraria, spesso formando gang li dentro e creando problemi ai poveri lavoratori del carcere.

2 - Sono persone inutili che non meritano di consumare risorse del pianeta (cibo-acqua-aria etc..)

3 - La più importante: trovo penosi i discorsi "devono marcire in carcere perché se li ammazzi non sono puniti"..ma dico, sapete cos'é la pena di morte? dove esiste 90 condannati su 100 preferiscono 20 ergastoli alla pena capitale..perché in carcere mica vieni torturato, e soprattutto perché il motore della vita umana è sempre "la speranza"..di uscire di galera, di rifarsi una vita, o di tornare a quella vecchia (più probabile)..la pena di morte è una tortura perché ti toglie la speranza..tu sai che il giorno X creperai, sai che finché percorri quegli ultimi metri non tornerai più indietro..è una cosa che ti annulla l'anima.
Questi maiali dovrebbero patire questo, dovrebbero sapere che tra due mesi li finiranno con un colpo alla nuca e pisciarsi sotto ogni singolo minuto dei loro ultimi due mesi di vita..così che alla fine si ricorderanno solo di questo.

Spero di averti spiegato il perché..

Io invece non capisco a cosa serve mantenere queste persone che MAI si pentiranno (se non per finta) e che appena la società indulgente darà loro la famosa seconda chance rideranno alle spalle di tutti.
Fossi un genitore mi farei giustizia da solo altro che..


----------



## juventino (29 Marzo 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> 3 - La più importante: trovo penosi i discorsi "devono marcire in carcere perché se li ammazzi non sono puniti"..ma dico, sapete cos'é la pena di morte? dove esiste 90 condannati su 100 preferiscono 20 ergastoli alla pena capitale..perché in carcere mica vieni torturato, e soprattutto perché il motore della vita umana è sempre "la speranza"..di uscire di galera, di rifarsi una vita, o di tornare a quella vecchia (più probabile)..la pena di morte è una tortura perché ti toglie la speranza..tu sai che il giorno X creperai, sai che finché percorri quegli ultimi metri non tornerai più indietro..è una cosa che ti annulla l'anima.
> Questi maiali dovrebbero patire questo, dovrebbero sapere che tra due mesi li finiranno con un colpo alla nuca e pisciarsi sotto ogni singolo minuto dei loro ultimi due mesi di vita..così che alla fine si ricorderanno solo di questo.
> 
> Spero di averti spiegato il perché..
> ...



Sui primi due punti non ho nulla da ridire, mentre sul terzo potrei dirti che è uno dei motovi per cui sono contrario alla pena capitale: ritengo che infliggere una cosa del genere ad una persona sia troppo disumano e che chi fa giustizia non possa perdere un certo livello di umanità, qualunque sia il crimine commesso dal condannato. Ma questo è il mio punto di vista e come ho già accennato rispetto l'opinione di chi è a favore, pur non approvandola; questo purché la morte inflitta al condannato non lo faccia soffrire più del perdere la vita in se.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La notizia sul gruppo di albanesi l'avevano diffusa i media. Nessuno ha generalizzato.



Ti posso assicurare che molti lo fanno, ma non mi riferivo certo a questo forum dove non ho letto cose del genere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Marzo 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sui primi due punti non ho nulla da ridire, mentre sul terzo potrei dirti che è uno dei motovi per cui sono contrario alla pena capitale: ritengo che infliggere una cosa del genere ad una persona sia troppo disumano e che chi fa giustizia non possa perdere un certo livello di umanità, qualunque sia il crimine commesso dal condannato. Ma questo è il mio punto di vista e come ho già accennato rispetto l'opinione di chi è a favore, pur non approvandola; questo purché la morte inflitta al condannato non lo faccia soffrire più del perdere la vita in se.



Pensa che io invece ci andrei giù più pesante addirittura: condannerei alla pena di morte, ma non comunicherei al condannato il giorno dell'esecuzione..te la devi fare sotto ogni volta che senti aprire le porte del braccio in cui sei detenuto

Ricordiamoci che questi in branco hanno finito a sprangate un ragazzino per un cocktail..e c'è chi fa anche di peggio..
Io ho pietà solo per le vittime (se innocenti)


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2017)

*I maiali sono stati messi in isolamento a Regina Coeli perchè i carcerati vogliono linciarli.*


----------



## Jaqen (29 Marzo 2017)

Ma davvero, Er Faina? Siamo seri?


----------



## Doctore (29 Marzo 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ti posso assicurare che molti lo fanno, ma non mi riferivo certo a questo forum dove non ho letto cose del genere.



come certi media riportano notizie infondate sul coinvolgimento degli extracomunitari in atti illegali...altrettanti media non riportano o ridimensionano l accaduto di fatti illegali commessi sempre dagli dagli extracomunitari


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2017)

Una bella persona...

facebook.com/paolo.palmisani.3?fref=ts


----------



## fabri47 (29 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I maiali sono stati messi in isolamento a Regina Coeli perchè i carcerati vogliono linciarli.*


Ma sei pazzo? Maiali? Ora la Boldrini ci fa chiudere il forum.  Ah forse no, perchè non sono islamici.

In ogni caso, GODO!!! Spero gli facciano fare una fine peggiore di quella che hanno fatto fare a quel ragazzo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Marzo 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Scusami eh, ma il parente di una persona brutalmente uccisa ti sembra che possa ragionare razionalmente?* Specie a poche ore dal fatto? Con questo non la sto giudicando perché vivere una situazione del genere penso che porterebbe moltissimi ad avere reazioni simili a caldo (forse anche a me, lo confesso).
> Personalmente rispetto le opinioni di tutti, anche di chi è a favore della pena di morte (sebbene sia assolutamente contrario); inoltre ritengo che molti utenti che hanno postato in questo thread abbiano lasciato interventi di un certo tono più perché spinti dalla rabbia e la giusta indignazione per un terribile fatto di cronaca piuttosto che realmente convinti. Ma la tua lucidità nel sostenere la giustezza di un certo tipo di esecuzione è veramente inquietante e non mi rimangio ciò che ho scritto, mi spiace.



Rispondo a te, perché senz'altro sei tra i più maturi, soprattutto hai una visione dell'etica da uomo.

credo che in casi simili occorra empatia sia per le vittime sia per queste persone che purtroppo non sono in grado di integrarsi nella società, 
non va mai assolutamente dimentichiamo che la "società" o la "civiltà" se vogliamo definirla in altra maniera è comunque una cosa imposta, 
sia chiaro, non ne stò mettendo in dubbio i valori o la necessità, ma ognuno dovrebbe nascere "libero" e decidere se volere o essere in grado di appartenervi.

Cosa implica questo?

Primo non puoi fare per la vittima un discorso del tipo, èh ma i parenti non devono essere considerati perchè non razionali...
al contrario devi pensare se la vittima fosse stata un persona che amavi, non è etico che lo consideri come uno sconosciuto...
devi esattamente pensare a freddo... che giustizia vorrei se ammazzassero mio figlio o il mio partner? a caldo ovviamente il tuo giudizio non sarebbe obiettivo, ma in questo preciso momento che ne pensi? o nel momento in cui l'assassino stà per premere il grilletto che gli diresti? non ti preoccupare se lo fai poi troveremo una maniera per farti capire che è sbagliato e redimerti? solo a te spetta la risposta,
ma non nasconderti dietro il dolore di chi ama... io anche a freddo dico che se qualcuno tocca la mia famiglia l'ammazzo e se qualcuno me lo impedisce è complice dell'assassino.

Per l'assassino la cosa è semplice, è una persona che ha deciso di vivere fuori dalle leggi dell'umanità, quelle che ci distinguono dagli animali.
Per me ne ha tutti i diritti morali, se non vuole comportarsi da essere umano e come tale essere considerato, la scelta deve essere sua,
il libero arbitrio deve restare la prima cosa che ci distingue dalle bestie.
Va da se che poi occorra agire di conseguenza, il predatore va soppresso, naturalmente senza spirito di vendetta, nella maniera più dolce e sbrigativa possibile, senza sofferenze psicologiche da parte dell'individuo, vittima a sua volta della sua natura.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Rispondo a te, perché senz'altro sei tra i più maturi, soprattutto hai una visione dell'etica da uomo.
> 
> credo che in casi simili occorra empatia sia per le vittime sia per queste persone che purtroppo non sono in grado di integrarsi nella società,
> non va mai assolutamente dimentichiamo che la "società" o la "civiltà" se vogliamo definirla in altra maniera è comunque una cosa imposta,
> ...


Tutto giusto, ma cercar di provare empatia per questi due energumeni è pressocchè impossibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Marzo 2017)

Una storia infinitamente triste dove un ragazzo ha perso la vita.
Non si può morire a 20 anni ma soprattutto non si può morire cosi.
Ovviamente i due carnefici capitalizzano l'odio di noi tutti ma questa morte è la sconfitta ancor prima dello stato, del senso civile, dei valori umani , dell'intelligenza. 
Dov'era lo stato quando poche ora prima aveva rilasciato l'assassino? Cosa facevano gli altri mentre questo ragazzo veniva ucciso?
Sullo sfondo della vicenda vi sono fatti di droga, di spaccio, di odio, di miseria umana. Dare giudizi è terribilmente complicato ma senza una svolta temo assisteremo sovente a vicende del genere.
Lo sport, di cui parliamo quotidianamente nel sito, potrebbe essere una via di salvezza ma con la collaborazione di tutti. Dello stato per primo.
Ma quando ballano miliardi nemmeno un morto fa rumore anzi forse provoca solo un fastidioso prurito.


----------



## Doctore (29 Marzo 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Una storia infinitamente triste dove un ragazzo ha perso la vita.
> Non si può morire a 20 anni ma soprattutto non si può morire cosi.
> Ovviamente i due carnefici capitalizzano l'odio di noi tutti ma questa morte è la sconfitta ancor prima dello stato, del senso civile, dei valori umani , dell'intelligenza.
> Dov'era lo stato quando poche ora prima aveva rilasciato l'assassino? Cosa facevano gli altri mentre questo ragazzo veniva ucciso?
> ...



Non capisco cosa c entri lo stato...Se il ragazzo è un bullo bisogna chiederlo alla famiglia il perche dei suoi comportamenti...perche i suoi amici non lo hanno isolato un disagiato del genere?
Ho letto qualche commento su facebook di qualche ''amico'' del mafiosetto dicendo che non si sarebbe mai aspettato una cosa del genere e non è giusto gettare la croce su tutti gli amici...su questo ho dei dubbi...posso salvare i parenti perche se all interno del tuo nucleo famigliare ti trovi un avanzo di galera e un pezzo di mer non ci puoi fare nulla.
I bulli prosperano perche quelli accanto a lui lo alimentano in qualche modo...difficilmente trovi un bullo solo con scarsa vita sociale.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Marzo 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa c entri lo stato...Se il ragazzo è un bullo bisogna chiederlo alla famiglia il perche dei suoi comportamenti...perche i suoi amici non lo hanno isolato un disagiato del genere?
> Ho letto qualche commento su facebook di qualche ''amico'' del mafiosetto dicendo che non si sarebbe mai aspettato una cosa del genere e non è giusto gettare la croce su tutti gli amici...su questo ho dei dubbi...posso salvare i parenti perche se all interno del tuo nucleo famigliare ti trovi un avanzo di galera e un pezzo di mer non ci puoi fare nulla.
> I bulli prosperano perche quelli accanto a lui lo alimentano in qualche modo...difficilmente trovi un bullo solo con scarsa vita sociale.



Se lo stato lanciasse un segnale forte forse sarebbe più facile capire per un ragazzo cosa si può fare e cosa invece no.
E invece accade che ti trovano carico di droga ma ti rilasciano subito, giusto in tempo per ammazzare di botte questo ragazzo.
Puntuale, come la morte, appunto.
Dove manca la legalità manca sempre lo stato.
Ogni ragazzo che si perde lo stato ha sempre le sue colpe attraverso la disoccupazione che dilaga , i soldi facili che attirano e tutto ciò che fa da contorno a questa triste realtà.
Un ragazzo è morto ma altri due( gli assassini) hanno perso l'anima e in molti sono direttamente e/o indirettamente complici.


----------



## juventino (29 Marzo 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, ma cercar di provare empatia per questi due energumeni è pressocchè impossibile.



Almeno personalmente la mia contrarietà alla pena di morte non deriva dall'empatia nei confronti dei colpevoli (men che meno per questi due maiali) ma semplicemente nel fatto che reputo degradante per un essere umano togliere la vita ad un altro. L'unico caso in cui posso accettarlo è che lo faccia per difendere se stesso o qualcun altro.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Marzo 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa c entri lo stato...Se il ragazzo è un bullo bisogna chiederlo alla famiglia il perche dei suoi comportamenti...perche i suoi amici non lo hanno isolato un disagiato del genere?
> Ho letto qualche commento su facebook di qualche ''amico'' del mafiosetto dicendo che non si sarebbe mai aspettato una cosa del genere e non è giusto gettare la croce su tutti gli amici...su questo ho dei dubbi...posso salvare i parenti perche se all interno del tuo nucleo famigliare ti trovi un avanzo di galera e un pezzo di mer non ci puoi fare nulla.
> I bulli prosperano perche quelli accanto a lui lo alimentano in qualche modo...difficilmente trovi un bullo solo con scarsa vita sociale.


300 dosi di cocaina, 150 di crack e 600 di hashish : questo il 'tesoro' trovato addosso a castagnacci.
E nel 2011 era stato arrestato perchè trovato in possesso di 5 chili di hashish.
Ma in questo stato sei indagato se spari a un ladro che ti entra in casa e non se contribuisci attivamente a uccidere migliaia di giovani.
Il povero emanuele è stato ucciso SOLO di botte ma ridurre il tutto a una questione di bullismo mi pare semplicistico.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Marzo 2017)

Ho letto un articolo che uno di questi era stato arrestato per droga e rilasciato il giorno prima che facesse quello che ha fatto.


----------



## Doctore (29 Marzo 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 300 dosi di cocaina, 150 di crack e 600 di hashish : questo il 'tesoro' trovato addosso a castagnacci.
> E nel 2011 era stato arrestato perchè trovato in possesso di 5 chili di hashish.
> Ma in questo stato sei indagato se spari a un ladro che ti entra in casa e non se contribuisci attivamente a uccidere migliaia di giovani.
> Il povero emanuele è stato ucciso SOLO di botte ma ridurre il tutto a una questione di bullismo mi pare semplicistico.


Infatti non è bullismo in questo caso...da quello che ho sentito la parola ''bullismo'' è venuta fuori perche tenera età erano gia conosciuti per questo tipo di comportamenti.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Marzo 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 300 dosi di cocaina, 150 di crack e 600 di hashish : questo il 'tesoro' trovato addosso a castagnacci.
> E nel 2011 era stato arrestato perchè trovato in possesso di 5 chili di hashish.
> *Ma in questo stato sei indagato se spari a un ladro che ti entra in casa e non se contribuisci attivamente a uccidere migliaia di giovani.
> *Il povero emanuele è stato ucciso SOLO di botte ma ridurre il tutto a una questione di bullismo mi pare semplicistico.


Stato criminale italiano, questo è.


----------



## Doctore (29 Marzo 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho letto un articolo che uno di questi era stato arrestato per droga e rilasciato il giorno prima che facesse quello che ha fatto.



Si ma non facciamo l errore di associare lo spacciatore a un assassino...perche di gente cosi è in giro con un normalissimo lavoro e una vita sociale regolarissima.


Ora mi prenderete tutti per uno spacciatore sicuro 
Ovviamente potevo dire spacciatore come qualsiasi altra attività illegale


----------



## fabri47 (29 Marzo 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Si ma non facciamo l errore di associare lo spacciatore a un assassino...perche di gente cosi è in giro con un normalissimo lavoro e una vita sociale regolarissima.
> 
> 
> Ora mi prenderete tutti per uno spacciatore sicuro
> Ovviamente potevo dire spacciatore come qualsiasi altra attività illegale


Si ma diamine non puoi rilasciare uno spacciatore il giorno dopo dall'arresto. Ma in che c***o di paese viviamo???


----------



## diavolo (29 Marzo 2017)

Ai lavori forzati finché campano.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Marzo 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Si ma non facciamo l errore di associare lo spacciatore a un assassino...perche di gente cosi è in giro con un normalissimo lavoro e una vita sociale regolarissima.
> 
> 
> Ora mi prenderete tutti per uno spacciatore sicuro
> Ovviamente potevo dire spacciatore come qualsiasi altra attività illegale



Quoto, le due cose non sono necessariamente collegate. 
Così come c'è gente che ammazza i figli o violenta i bambini e in realtà si tratta di un normalissimo impiegato.


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2017)

Come già detto, io li terminerei immediatamente. E' spazzatura che ruba solo ossigeno.

Al limite, li userei come cavie umane da vivisezionare all'interno dei laboratori per esperimenti e per migliorare il progresso scientifico.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono due italiani (fratellastri), residenti sul posto (ad Alatri) gli assassini di Emanuele Morganti, il giovane di 20 anni massacrato a calci, pugni, mazze e crick. I due delinquenti (con precedenti), Mario Castagnacci e Paolo Palmisani, dopo l'omicidio si erano nascosti a Roma, da parenti. Le Forze dell'Ordine li hanno rintracciati e arrestati la notte scorsa. Ma siamo ancora lontani dalla risoluzione del caso. Emanuele, come riportato dagli inquirenti, è stato importunato e aggredito a più riprese, ed in luoghi diversi, la stessa notte in cui morì. Il tutto, comunque, sembra essere nato da motivi futili (un cocktail preso per sbaglio e sottratto ad un'altra persona che lo avrebbe aggredito all'interno del locale) Le indagini proseguono.
> 
> Ecco le foto dei due maiali


Nessuna fiducia nella giustizia italiana. Vanno lasciati nelle mani dei parenti e degli amici di emanuele


----------



## Butcher (30 Marzo 2017)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2017)

Al terzo processo dimezzeranno la pena e tra dieci anni saranno liberi. Altro che pena di morte.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Marzo 2017)

Se vivessimo in un Paese giusto (non civile, della civiltà per questi schifosi me ne sbatto) partirebbe una chiamata dai piani alti al Direttore del carcere per rassicurarlo sul fatto che nessuno del personale ci andrà di mezzo se questi due maledetti rimanessero vittime di un qualche incidente.


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


>



Magari.

Mi verrebbero le lacrime agli occhi dalla felicità.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Al terzo processo dimezzeranno la pena e tra dieci anni saranno liberi. Altro che pena di morte.



Fossi il genitore del ragazzo ucciso ne sarei felice..così faccio ora ad ammazzarli io appena mettono piede fuori dal carcere


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Marzo 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 300 dosi di cocaina, 150 di crack e 600 di hashish : questo il 'tesoro' trovato addosso a castagnacci.
> E nel 2011 era stato arrestato perchè trovato in possesso di 5 chili di hashish.
> Ma in questo stato sei indagato se spari a un ladro che ti entra in casa e non se contribuisci attivamente a uccidere migliaia di giovani.
> Il povero emanuele è stato ucciso SOLO di botte ma ridurre il tutto a una questione di bullismo mi pare semplicistico.



Seriamente, stiamo sottovalutando la diffusione e gli effetti generati dalla cocaina. Con questo non voglio certo difendere quella feccia, ma uno Stato serio si interrogherebbe su perchè si stanno verificando sempre più eventi "inspiegabili" commessi da fruitori abituali di quell'eccitante chimico, spacciato ormai alla luce del sole ed i cui principali fruitori sono giovani disadattati che in determinate circostanze diventano pericoli pubblici.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Marzo 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 300 dosi di cocaina, 150 di crack e 600 di hashish : questo il 'tesoro' trovato addosso a castagnacci.
> E nel 2011 era stato arrestato perchè trovato in possesso di 5 chili di hashish.



Era stato rilasciato perché il suo avvocato aveva dimostrato che erano per uso personale..io metterei dentro anche avvocato e giudice


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Marzo 2017)

notate delle somiglianze?..


----------



## juventino (31 Marzo 2017)

Direi sia doveroso indagare anche sull'avvocato e il giudice che hanno scarcerato Castagnacci.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Marzo 2017)

Scopro solo ora dell'arresto di questo infame, trovato con montagne di droga e prontamente rilasciato.
Fossi nella famiglia chiederei un risarcimento multimilionario allo stato. Inutile dire che il "giudice" dietro questa follia deve andarsene a casa, o ancora meglio pagare per la propria negligenza.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Marzo 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Seriamente, stiamo sottovalutando la diffusione e gli effetti generati dalla cocaina. Con questo non voglio certo difendere quella feccia, ma uno Stato serio si interrogherebbe su perchè si stanno verificando sempre più eventi "inspiegabili" commessi da fruitori abituali di quell'eccitante chimico, spacciato ormai alla luce del sole ed i cui principali fruitori sono giovani disadattati che in determinate circostanze diventano pericoli pubblici.



L'hai detto fratello!!!!!
E sai quale è la cosa più grave che sta succedendo in questa faccenda? Depistare tutti portando la questione a una mera faccenda di bullismo!!
Qua gira droga, ballano milioni, interessi e persone 'importanti'. Farne una questione di bullismo e/o di violenza fa comodo perchè si vuole far si che passi sottotraccia il reale problema.
Solitamente agli spacciatori il clamore non piace perchè la luce dei riflettori crea solo problemi e loro vogliono che si lavori tranquilli e beati.
I due in questione ovviamente sono pesci piccoli in un mare di squali che fanno girare miliardi.
Lo stato con la sua impunità è il primo complice di vicende come queste.
Laddove nella mia generazione(anni '80) il più sballato della compagnia si faceva la canna ora il ragazzino di turno usa la cocaina.
Per quanto tempo si vuole far finta di nulla???


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Direi sia doveroso indagare anche sull'avvocato e il giudice che hanno scarcerato Castagnacci.



Magari era un cliente...


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Seriamente, stiamo sottovalutando la diffusione e gli effetti generati dalla cocaina. Con questo non voglio certo difendere quella feccia, ma uno Stato serio si interrogherebbe su perchè si stanno verificando sempre più eventi "inspiegabili" commessi da fruitori abituali di quell'eccitante chimico, spacciato ormai alla luce del sole ed i cui principali fruitori sono giovani disadattati che in determinate circostanze diventano pericoli pubblici.



La cosa più folle è che lo Stato vorrebbe addirittura legalizzare questo schifo. Ovviamente, si partirebbe dalle droghe leggere (ma pur sempre droghe, sono) per poi arrivare a questa robaccia. 

Ma stiamo scherzando o cosa? Questa è roba gravissima.

Drogati e spacciatori andrebbero sterminati, per il bene dell'umanità. Invece le istituzioni gli prestato il fianco. Poi ci chiediamo perchè ormai siamo arrivati all'ammazzacaffè. E basta con sto buonismo. Il buonismo porta a quello che è accaduto ad Alatri.


----------



## smallball (31 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La cosa più folle è che lo Stato vorrebbe addirittura legalizzare questo schifo. Ovviamente, si partirebbe dalle droghe leggere (ma pur sempre droghe, sono) per poi arrivare a questa robaccia.
> 
> Ma stiamo scherzando o cosa? Questa è roba gravissima.
> 
> Drogati e spacciatori andrebbero sterminati, per il bene dell'umanità. Invece le istituzioni gli prestato il fianco. Poi ci chiediamo perchè ormai siamo arrivati all'ammazzacaffè.



le istituzioni avranno il loro tornaconto,e' questa la cosa aberrante


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2017)

smallball ha scritto:


> le istituzioni avranno il loro tornaconto,e' questa la cosa aberrante



Oltre alle evidenti questioni economiche, sono molti i politici che si fanno dalla mattina alla sera.


----------



## vota DC (31 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Magari era un cliente...



Nel delitto erba il parente delle vittime e il movente hanno sempre fatto pensare a una banda di trafficanti che voleva vendicarsi ma era protetta dai giudici clienti.


----------



## juventino (31 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Magari era un cliente...



Non mi stupirebbe affatto, la coca sebbene si sia diffusa in tutte le classi sociali si sa che è sempre la droga prediletta da certi strati della società.


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2017)

*Su Rete 4 un testimone ha affermato che i due maiali Castagnacci e Palmisani sono praticamente intoccabili perchè hanno un parente Cardinale che li copre.*


----------

